# Eclipse-Plugin: Fehlende Abhängigkeit?



## miketech (25. Feb 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Eclipse-Plugins geschrieben und wollte diese nun testen. Ich habe sie also exportiert und in ein anderes Eclipse-Verzeichnis kopiert. 

Jetzt ist es so, dass einige der Plugins funktionieren, andere nicht. Auch unter Plugin-Details unter About Eclipse Platform sind nicht alle aufgelistet. Meine Vermutung ist, dass vielleicht irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden konnten, weil einige Pakete fehlen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche Pakete fehlen. In welchem Log finde ich denn nähere Informationen hierzu? Eclipse müsste ja beim Starten doch einiges an Fehlern melden.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2008)

Schau dir die Error Log View und die PlugIn Registry View an.


----------



## miketech (25. Feb 2008)

Hi,

danke, aber leider hilft mir das auch nicht weiter. In der Registry sehe ich nur, dass die beiden Plugins ein rotes Kreuz haben, aber alle Prerequisites vorhanden sind und kein Kreuz haben. D.h. es ist alles vorhanden, was für die Ausführung notwendig wäre. 

Im Error Log ist kein Eintrag, der die nicht funktionierenden Plugins betrifft.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2008)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Error Log ist kein Eintrag, der die nicht funktionierenden Plugins betrifft.


Das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Es sollte eine Exception fliegen wenn ein Bundle nicht initialisiert werden kann.
Was passiert wenn du es als Runtime Eclipse Application ausführst, funktionieren sie da?


----------

